# Karl Sokol or Novaks Gunsmithing?



## leo77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im trying to decide where to send my pistols for having a lot of custom work done, I have it narrowed down between Novaks or Karl Sokol.
Im wondering if Novaks Quality is as good as when Wayne Novak was doing the smithing work himself since in the past few years his assistant is doing the work?
Has anyone had any work done at Novaks or Karl Sokols shop in the past few years?
Thanks for the feedback.

I have 2 new 3rd generation smiths that I need to have a lot of custom work done for use in competition.
Im trying to decide between Karl Sokol or Novaks shop.
Has anyone had any work done at Sokols or Novaks shop? Im wondering how was the Quality of work at Novaks shop(say in the past few years)since Wayne Novak is no longer doing the smithing work in his shop and his assistant is doing the work?
Thanks for the feedback

How is the Quality of work at Novaks shop Lately(say in the past few years)since Wayne Novak is no longer doing the work in his shop and his assistant is doing all the smithing work?
I need to have a lot of custom work done on 2 new S&W pistols for use in competition.
Has anyone had any work done at Karl Sokols or Novaks recently?
Thanks for the feedback.

I need to have a lot of work done on 2 pistols for competition use.
Has any one had any work done at Karl Sokols or Novaks shop recently.
How was the Quality of work at Novaks since(in the past few years)Wayne Novak is no longer doing the work in his shop and his assistant is doing all the smithing work?
Karl Sokol or Novaks shop?
Thanks for the feedback.

I have asked this question in a few different areas trying to get as many responses as possible.
I need to have a lot of custom work done on 2 pistols for use in competition.
Has any one had any work done at Karl Sokols or Novaks shop?
How was the Quality of work at Novaks recently(say in the past few years)since Wayne Novak is no longer doing the smithing work and his assistant is doing all the work?
Karl Sokol or Novaks?
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I have asked this question in a few different areas trying to get as many responses as possible.


Posting once in the most relevant forum is the best way to get responses.


----------

